# Fridge not cooling again............



## Shorty Quiroga (Nov 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,
I am having a problem with my Kenmore side by side. Here's the scoop. On Halloween night, someone left the freezer side door open just enough to keep the freezer running all night. I heard a clicking sound coming from the relay attached to the big black ball which i'm guessing is where the compressor is. Anyways, i took off the relay and low and behold it was burnt out. I ordered and replaced the relay. The fridge ran fine for about 2 days and now its clicking again. The temp in the freezer is not cooling. What is making the relay burn out? there is another small black relay off to the side of this one that the one wire from it attaches to the now burnt out one. I would hate to guess and try at this time. The wife of course has a nice big smile on her face thinking that a new one is not far along. Please help me save my cash for parts on my 1951 chev. p/u..............

Shorty


----------



## woodchuck (Dec 1, 2008)

The other part is probably a capacitor which stores an electric charge for starting the compressor. Replace the relay again and hope it was just a bad one. I don't know of anything that would routinely burn up a relay like that.


----------



## shannondg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

We have a GE refrigerator and the refrigerator side is not cooling...however the freezer side is fine. Its only 4 years old but warranty has run out. Its now making a loud fan sound ....if you open the refrigerator door the sound stops. What do you think is wrong? I was hoping someone could give me an idea


----------



## shannondg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

I pulled the refrigerator out and cleaned any dust that was down by the fan filter. Please if someone could help me?  Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2012)

Shannon; welcome to the site, if you don't get help here, try re-posting in Appliances. Click on Forum first.


----------

